# Wst 3/23-24



## tumbler (Mar 19, 2019)

So it's money time of of year with longer days and deep snow depths.  Now seeing some signs of a coastal storm for the end of the week with mtn snow through Saturday.  Giddy up!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 19, 2019)

https://www.stowe.com/the-mountain/mountain-conditions/snow-and-weather-report.aspx
sold..if it holds up


----------



## Glenn (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm thinking Sunday for SoVT. Saturday will be firm after the mixed event on Thursday.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 19, 2019)

Saturday will not be firm at least at points north. The gfs and weather.com are all calling for a 4-8” snow event Friday into Saturday. Wet and heavy, but snow. 

This is the good weekend. Last weekend was the crap one.

I’ll be at mad river Saturday, then staying at the very chic Woodstock inn, killington Sunday

Silverton next weekend. Stoked. But annoyed that the road is closed and my two hour airport drive is now a 5 hour roundabout route


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 19, 2019)

That Stowe report is more optimistic than anything I’ve seen from more official sources, but the takeaway is that Friday is a snow day in the mountains, while valleys may see some liquid


----------



## drjeff (Mar 19, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> That Stowe report is more optimistic than anything I’ve seen from more official sources, but the takeaway is that Friday is a snow day in the mountains, while valleys may see some liquid



Latitude + elevation is going to be the make or break for ski country by the looks of this one


----------



## tumbler (Mar 19, 2019)

And wet heavy snow will be perfect to stick to the steeper terrain that is now frozen solid.


----------



## slatham (Mar 19, 2019)

It's gonna snow this weekend, probably a lot. Best storm since MLK? If for no other reason than I am not heading up.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 19, 2019)

oooo baby the dot com updated the forecast for MRG to 6-13" friday>sat. huzzah!

i'm so glad i skipped last weekend. this weekend is gonna be righteous.


----------



## Handlebars (Mar 19, 2019)

Models keep trending better for this weekend. Stay tuned, a lot of moving parts to this that all have to come together correctly for a big storm. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Whitey (Mar 19, 2019)

Booked a 4 day trip to Burke & Jay Peak for this weekend about a month ago.   Gonna ski Burke on Thursday and then Jay Fri-Sat-Sun.   Pretty stoked about the late season storm. 

The only thing that has me worried now is that the winds are supposed to be screaming on Friday and Saturday.    Gonna really be a bummer if I am at Jay in a ski in/out condo with a foot of new but not leaving the condo because no lifts are spinning.    

Dear God;  I don't ask for much but if you could just keep the winds down on Friday and Saturday it would really be appreciated.   Amen


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 19, 2019)

How's the snow look for the Catskills?


----------



## NYDB (Mar 19, 2019)

Whitey said:


> Booked a 4 day trip to Burke & Jay Peak for this weekend about a month ago.   Gonna ski Burke on Thursday and then Jay Fri-Sat-Sun.   Pretty stoked about the late season storm.
> 
> The only thing that has me worried now is that the winds are supposed to be screaming on Friday and Saturday.    Gonna really be a bummer if I am at Jay in a ski in/out condo with a foot of new but not leaving the condo because no lifts are spinning.
> 
> Dear God;  I don't ask for much but if you could just keep the winds down on Friday and Saturday it would really be appreciated.   Amen



Bring the touring gear.


----------



## camberstick (Mar 19, 2019)

Hoping the cats get 3-6 as some models predict, would make for a nice  refresh !


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 19, 2019)

oh yea we gots a stew goin...

The bombed-out Canadian maritime, stalled-out storm will quite literally open a highway for moisture starting at the Gulf of St Lawrence and ending over the Green Mountains. Many times, this turns out to be the most effective way to produce the epic powder in the northern Green's and those frequent occurrences very much separate out the northern and southern Green Mountains in the snow climatology department.

The strengthening low pressure area Friday will gradually help to cool the lower layers of the troposphere and turn any rain to snow across low lying areas and turn any wet snow to powdery snow across the high country.  The period beginning late Friday and extending into Friday night appears to be solid gold. Consistent snow, some of it quite heavy, gusty north to northwest winds and gradually cooling temperatures. Friday morning's temperatures will likely remain in the middle 30's at the base, cool to near freezing by the afternoon and then drop into the 20's during the evening. *By Saturday we should be looking at over 2 feet of mostly powder above the mid-station and a foot of the powdery stuff closer to the base. *


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 19, 2019)

On my way to Aspen for 5 days tomorrow. Happens every time.....Enjoy it

Meanwhile the chances for a dump at Aspen that appeared likely early in the week have now evaporated....this too happens every time I go out west...sure the skiing will still be good though.

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 19, 2019)

colorado has recently gotten so much snow. just poke around the woods im sure it will be great. silverton for me next week.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 19, 2019)

My go to somewhat inacurite mansfield report shows around a foot of accumulation..through sunday..im ok with that


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice.  

Furthest north I can get is Belleayre, and that's iffy.....dang it. 

Spring is really conspiring against me.  Haven't been to VT since february and it's kind of killing me.

But life has been full of ups and downs, so skiing has had to take a back seat.


----------



## abc (Mar 19, 2019)

Room booked for Friday and Saturday! Bring it on. 

Can cancel if forecast changes.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 19, 2019)

Hmmm....actually gonna be near Mountain creek sunday afternoon.

Anyone been recently?  I've never been there.  Can't imagine it's real skiing, but looks like a warm sunny day.  Might be fun for a few hours....


----------



## lerops (Mar 19, 2019)

Have been in Utah skiing, tomorrow is Day 6 and heading back in the evening. Have been checking already for the weekend. This is just great!

The only question is if I just go to Catskills or drive to Stratton. I used all my K days on Ikon and I should not drive to Sugarbush for just two days. Or should I? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Mar 19, 2019)

lerops said:


> I should not drive to Sugarbush for just two days. Or should I?


Why shouldn't you? 

I am.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 19, 2019)

lerops said:


> I should not drive to Sugarbush for just two days. Or should I?





abc said:


> Why shouldn't you?
> 
> I am.



Agreed. I drive there for 2 days nearly every weekend!

On second thought, no, stay home. It isn't worth it. Less crowds for me 8)


----------



## abc (Mar 19, 2019)

Mmmm... the drive could be a little... problematic? (if the amount forecast materialize)


----------



## cdskier (Mar 19, 2019)

abc said:


> Mmmm... the drive could be a little... problematic? (if the amount forecast materialize)



Depends exactly what time you leave, but for the most part this appears to be a highly elevation dependent storm. Need to keep an eye on it, but my initial thoughts are most roads should be ok until snow levels drop Friday night.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2019)

Sporty roads..need sporty tires..


----------



## Glenn (Mar 20, 2019)

Things looking a bit better for SoVT Thursday night into Friday.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 20, 2019)

my only concdrn for roads was driving from bristol to mad river on 17 on sat morning. we may audible to route 4>100. we are staying a few min north of rutland fridya night


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 20, 2019)

cdskier said:


> Agreed. I drive there for 2 days nearly every weekend!
> 
> On second thought, no, stay home. It isn't worth it. Less crowds for me 8)



Same here and I can’t say I haven’t done it done for one day either.


----------



## abc (Mar 20, 2019)

May bail on northern VT in favor of southern VT to avoid the horrendous road condition. 

Also the wind on Saturday is a slight worry.


----------



## Skrn (Mar 20, 2019)

Sugarbush vs Stratton should be an easy decision any given day, especially when there is snow



lerops said:


> Have been in Utah skiing, tomorrow is Day 6 and heading back in the evening. Have been checking already for the weekend. This is just great!
> 
> The only question is if I just go to Catskills or drive to Stratton. I used all my K days on Ikon and I should not drive to Sugarbush for just two days. Or should I?
> 
> ...


----------



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2019)

Hopefully Friday night is not too bad for the drive.. got the truck with good tires. Don't want to go up super early Saturday. Have to see.


----------



## Zand (Mar 20, 2019)

Killington Sunday. I'll miss the powder frenzy but the weather after the storm looks absolutely perfect.


----------



## skiur (Mar 20, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Hopefully Friday night is not too bad for the drive.. got the truck with good tires. Don't want to go up super early Saturday. Have to see.



By the looks of it the drive should be mainly through rain as the snow seems to be mostly above 2000'.  Elevation will be key with this one.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 20, 2019)

Are the Whites expected to get anything from this?


----------



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm going..driven through some of the worst storms ever...not that that didn't entail a spin or 2 but what the hell.


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 20, 2019)

Just booked 2 nights in Stowe for the weekend, hopefully no wind holds.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 20, 2019)

skiur said:


> By the looks of it the drive should be mainly through rain as the snow seems to be mostly above 2000'.  Elevation will be key with this one.



Agree 100%!  Staying "low" for the greatest amount of miles, wherever one chooses to go, will likely be much less stressful a drive in all likelihood than some of the higher elevation short cuts through mountain passes...  Like of someone is going to Sugarbush/MRG and coming from the South and West up and over on 17 may require a change or 2 of one's underwear if this storm pans out vs the 7-89-100 or 4-100 options.....

Also the potential for one of those storms where the base to summit snowfall differential could easily be over 12" at multiple resorts


----------



## abc (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm waiting for the up-to-date forecast from tomorrow morning's run. Rain vs snow on the road, wind, etc. I can still change plans up to tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2019)

Wind will be the issue at Stowe...hope it doesn't get too sporty or I'll have to head south.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 20, 2019)

Kleetus said:


> On my way to Aspen for 5 days tomorrow. Happens every time.....Enjoy it
> 
> Meanwhile the chances for a dump at Aspen that appeared likely early in the week have now evaporated....this too happens every time I go out west...sure the skiing will still be good though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


Kleetus, Have fun and give me some Intel when you get back.  I am headed out to Aspen on 4/4.


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 20, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Wind will be the issue at Stowe...hope it doesn't get too sporty or I'll have to head south.



wind will be an issue everywhere.  I'm concerned about saturday.


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 20, 2019)

Hawk said:


> Kleetus, Have fun and give me some Intel when you get back.  I am headed out to Aspen on 4/4.


Will do! Just boarded my flight post business meeting in SFO. 

Initial report from my uncle who got out there today and skied this afternoon is it's good! I'll see for myself tomorrow to confirm 

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Mar 20, 2019)

HowieT2 said:


> wind will be an issue everywhere.  I'm concerned about saturday.



Unlikely an issue at Magic!


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 20, 2019)

6 PM WCAX weather says:  

_Snow will continue Friday night, and it will continue into the first part of Saturday before tapering off in the afternoon as the storm system pulls away. It will be blustery Friday night and Saturday and turning colder._

_We will be narrowing down expected snowfall over the next day as this system continues to evolve and transform. Right now, it looks like a couple of inches of wet snow could accumulate in the valleys, but there could be 6 to 10" or more in the higher elevations._


----------



## machski (Mar 20, 2019)

Zand said:


> Killington Sunday. I'll miss the powder frenzy but the weather after the storm looks absolutely perfect.


I honestly don't think you'll miss a powder frenzy from this one.  There will be snow, but powder it will not be.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Mar 20, 2019)

Zand said:


> Killington Sunday. I'll miss the powder frenzy but the weather after the storm looks absolutely perfect.



I'll be there Mon Tues...I'll leave the weekend to others who really need the powder/sludge fix.


----------



## abc (Mar 20, 2019)

machski said:


> I honestly don't think you'll miss a powder frenzy from this one.  There will be snow, but powder it will not be.


Frankly, having endured the ice, skied-off, refrozen surfaces, I’ll gladly take fresh heavy wet cement “powder” over 2-3 day old set-up, chopped up “packed powder”!


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 20, 2019)

catskills predictions please...that's the farthest north I can get Saturday.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 21, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> catskills predictions please...that's the farthest north I can get Saturday.



1-3” as of now, I’m looking at bell but it’ll prob be a mad house between the snow and the smurf thing.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 21, 2019)

Looking like a big one...over a foot. Wish I could be there Friday.
https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...-rain-flooding-and-heavy-spring-snow/70007751

looks like a drive through rain Friday night until you hit around Montpelier..then it turns to snow. Hmm..drive friday night or early Saturday....


----------



## Glenn (Mar 21, 2019)

Winter Storm Watch issued for the Southern Greens. Possibly 7" or more of heavy wet snow. Gusts of 45mph possible Friday night into Saturday.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 21, 2019)

You are all welcome! Heading to Puerto Rico Saturday morning....


----------



## abc (Mar 21, 2019)

Wind gust 40-50mph possible! 

Bailing northern VT. But reserve the option for southern VT, if they get a decent amount.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 21, 2019)

Killington Friday, Saturday, Sunday.  Gonna get all I can on Friday at Canyon/K1/North Ridge...could be tough to spin those Saturday AM and Sunday AM.  

This wind isn't strong enough to be a total mountain closer anywhere...but will be a royal PIA.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 21, 2019)

Wind speeds look to be diminishing later in the day Saturday...


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 21, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> 1-3” as of now, I’m looking at bell but it’ll prob be a mad house between the snow and the smurf thing.



Weather.com has Bell at 2-6" friday.  Smurf thing?

Hunter is showing 5-8".

If I can make this work, might try the new terrain at Hunter...

Who does better in the wind? Bell or Hunter?


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 21, 2019)

Gonna be a bust for the White's.  Rain all day Friday, change to a lil snow overnight, then back to rain Sat am.
 Winds will pick up overnight, and be honkin' all day Sat into Sun morning...

Will probably bail this weekend, BUT might get to take the convertible out for the first time on Sunday :smile:


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 21, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Weather.com has Bell at 2-6" friday.  Smurf thing?
> 
> Hunter is showing 5-8".
> 
> ...



Smurf promo, come dressed as a smurf get a $48 lift ticket, there’s also the big air contest the same day


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 21, 2019)

Latest from NWS forecast for Sugarbush....could be a lot of snow with a lot of wind

​Tonight
Snow likely with a chance of light snow before 7pm, then snow, mainly after 7pm. Low around 31. Windy, with a south wind 26 to 30 mph, with gusts as high as 47 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.


Friday
Snow. High near 32. Windy, with an east wind 24 to 34 mph becoming east 8 to 13 mph in the afternoon. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible.


Friday Night
Snow. Low around 18. Wind chill values as low as -3. Very windy, with a northwest wind 37 to 42 mph increasing to 43 to 48 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high as 60 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.


Saturday
Snow, mainly before 1pm, then a chance of snow showers after 1pm. High near 24. Very windy, with a northwest wind 44 to 49 mph decreasing to 36 to 41 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 65 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 21, 2019)

2Planker said:


> Gonna be a bust for the White's.  Rain all day Friday, change to a lil snow overnight, then back to rain Sat am.
> Winds will pick up overnight, and be honkin' all day Sat into Sun morning...
> 
> Will probably bail this weekend, BUT might get to take the convertible out for the first time on Sunday :smile:



Look again, Sunday may be a really nice day with 6-10" at Cannon, sun and low wind. I'm definitely planning on heading out.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 21, 2019)

Damn..drive Friday night into a snowstorm or saturday morning..into a snowstorm. Saturday looking better..at least it won't be...dark.


----------



## benski (Mar 21, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> You are all welcome! Heading to Puerto Rico Saturday morning....



My main ski buddy is in the same situation


----------



## Harvey (Mar 21, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Weather.com has Bell at 2-6" friday.  Smurf thing?
> 
> Hunter is showing 5-8".
> 
> ...



From what I am seeing Plattekill looks to be getting more than the other Cats areas. And those Hall lifts are ALMOST impervious to wind.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 21, 2019)

Harvey said:


> From what I am seeing Plattekill looks to be getting more than the other Cats areas. And those Hall lifts are ALMOST impervious to wind.



That would be my first choice, but it's 20 minutes further, and I have to be home by 5.  

Bell and Hunter are 3 each way.  That's as far as i can manage.  Leave at 5:30, on the mountain by 9, ski till 2....

Ugh.  Lots of driving, but seems like it might be worth it.


----------



## abc (Mar 21, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Damn..drive Friday night into a snowstorm or saturday morning..into a snowstorm. Saturday looking better..at least it won't be...dark.


Definitely drive Saturday morning. 

Into a snowstorm, yes. In the daylight, yes. Arrive just as wind hold clears, YES!


----------



## Harvey (Mar 21, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> That would be my first choice, but it's 20 minutes further, and I have to be home by 5.
> 
> Bell and Hunter are 3 each way.  That's as far as i can manage.  Leave at 5:30, on the mountain by 9, ski till 2....
> 
> Ugh.  Lots of driving, but seems like it might be worth it.



Check this out for windhold:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2199800076725329&set=gm.312928142703939&type=3&theater


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 21, 2019)

Harvey said:


> Check this out for windhold:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2199800076725329&set=gm.312928142703939&type=3&theater



What are the odds Plattekill over performs on snowfall? Trail cams look a bit rough


----------



## smac75 (Mar 21, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Damn..drive Friday night into a snowstorm or saturday morning..into a snowstorm. Saturday looking better..at least it won't be...dark.



We are in the same boat. Can't leave until Sat morning. Will I be risking my life?


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 21, 2019)

benski said:


> My main ski buddy is in the same situation



We get dumped on every time I go somewhere, though in January it was Utah, so that was all good.


----------



## machski (Mar 21, 2019)

ss20 said:


> Killington Friday, Saturday, Sunday.  Gonna get all I can on Friday at Canyon/K1/North Ridge...could be tough to spin those Saturday AM and Sunday AM.
> 
> This wind isn't strong enough to be a total mountain closer anywhere...but will be a royal PIA.


Maybe not the winds, but if this is a wet, pasting snow with the wind, anticipate any detachable lift to be down for icing on the line.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tumbler (Mar 21, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Damn..drive Friday night into a snowstorm or saturday morning..into a snowstorm. Saturday looking better..at least it won't be...dark.



Much less snow in the valleys than on the hill.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 21, 2019)

smac75 said:


> We are in the same boat. Can't leave until Sat morning. Will I be risking my life?



I've never had a big problem in the day...night is another story. Super early Saturday ..like 4am leave time is good as the roads are empty and the plows have been working all night. Friday night the plows will be out and getting stuck behind a line of those really sux.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 21, 2019)

tumbler said:


> Much less snow in the valleys than on the hill.



And latest forecasts show that much of VT may be in somewhat of a dry slot Friday during a good part of the day. My goal is to leave NJ by 1pm tomorrow so sort of thinking roads may be decent at least a good part of the drive.

Winds still have me concerned a bit on Saturday. We'll see.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 21, 2019)

Okemo might be an option..I bailed there once when Stowe got slammed with wind and -50 temps.


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 21, 2019)

cdskier said:


> And latest forecasts show that much of VT may be in somewhat of a dry slot Friday during a good part of the day. My goal is to leave NJ by 1pm tomorrow so sort of thinking roads may be decent at least a good part of the drive.
> 
> Winds still have me concerned a bit on Saturday. We'll see.



I'm shooting to leave westchester around 2-3pm.  I really dont think snow is going to be an issue except on route 4 in killington and then on 100 from Granville.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 21, 2019)

Yep. I’m driving Friday night to a hotel near Castleton. 87 as far as I can go and then cut across. In the morning, 4>100. Slow and steady.

Wind won’t stop the single chair


----------



## cdskier (Mar 21, 2019)

HowieT2 said:


> I'm shooting to leave westchester around 2-3pm.  I really dont think snow is going to be an issue except on route 4 in killington and then on 100 from Granville.



Agreed. I'm staying on the western side of the greens until Rt 73/Brandon Gap. That's where I'm thinking I'll first possibly encounter any significant snow on the roads. Daylight lasting longer now helps a bit too from a driving perspective.


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 21, 2019)

cdskier said:


> Agreed. I'm staying on the western side of the greens until Rt 73/Brandon Gap. That's where I'm thinking I'll first possibly encounter any significant snow on the roads. Daylight lasting longer now helps a bit too from a driving perspective.



me too.  curious why you take 73 instead of 4?


----------



## Killingtime (Mar 21, 2019)

smac75 said:


> We are in the same boat. Can't leave until Sat morning. Will I be risking my life?



You should be ok. The plows will be out by then and they do a good job. If the forecasts are correct Friday will be downright scary to drive in. I've done it and it sucks. Takes twice as long too. 9 hour white knuckle drive to K from LI? Not anymore! Hope to ski half of Saturday and all day Sunday.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 21, 2019)

smac75 said:


> We are in the same boat. Can't leave until Sat morning. Will I be risking my life?



Given that much of this storm is predicted to be elevation based to really get the maximum snow totals, for most folks, regardless of when they're traveling, the majority of one's travels if they involve lower elevation roads for the bulk of their miles, won't be an issue. It seems like you won't have to worry too much about snow accumulation on the roads either in any quantity or at least in a quantity that can be an issue travel wise in a long duration storm until you get above say 1500 to 2000 feet.

Chances are that until you start climbing up towards the spine of the Greens or into the high peaks of the ADK's and Northern NH/ME, it will more than likely just be a wet drive, with maybe some occasional slush out of the travel lanes for the bulk of this storm as it appears forcasted now


----------



## cdskier (Mar 21, 2019)

HowieT2 said:


> me too.  curious why you take 73 instead of 4?



I tried all the various routes at different points and decided I liked 73 the best. Had a couple locals in the MRV tell me that was the route they used as well. Generally speaking it works pretty well to get as far north as possible on the western side of the greens before cutting over to avoid the snowier eastern side as long as possible. I'm only on 100 for about 20 miles. The Brandon Gap itself is also pretty straight and not too steep on the eastern side which I like too.


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 21, 2019)

Curious to know thoughts on the drive from NJ.  Details as follows - thinking of leaving NJ around 11-12pm-ish.  Drive up 87 (stop in Saratoga for coffee and sandwich).  87 -> 149 -> 4 -> 22A -> 7 -> to South Burlington.  Stay with family on Friday night in South Burlington.  Drive 89 -> 100S to Sugarbush or MRG on Saturday morning.  Same thing Sunday morning and leave to go back to NJ via the Brandon Gap Sunday afternoon.

I'm wondering what driving conditions will be like for the 5.5 hour drive on Friday and then what the conditions will be like at 7:30-8am for the one hour drive from S. Burlington to Sugarbush on Saturday.


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 21, 2019)

cdskier said:


> I tried all the various routes at different points and decided I liked 73 the best. Had a couple locals in the MRV tell me that was the route they used as well. Generally speaking it works pretty well to get as far north as possible on the western side of the greens before cutting over to avoid the snowier eastern side as long as possible. I'm only on 100 for about 20 miles. The Brandon Gap itself is also pretty straight and not too steep on the eastern side which I like too.



over the years I tried the brandon gap a few times and didnt find that it saved any time over taking 4 to 100 but who knows.
I'll probably see you tomorrow night in the granville gulf.


----------



## HowieT2 (Mar 21, 2019)

mikec142 said:


> Curious to know thoughts on the drive from NJ.  Details as follows - thinking of leaving NJ around 11-12pm-ish.  Drive up 87 (stop in Saratoga for coffee and sandwich).  87 -> 149 -> 4 -> 22A -> 7 -> to South Burlington.  Stay with family on Friday night in South Burlington.  Drive 89 -> 100S to Sugarbush or MRG on Saturday morning.  Same thing Sunday morning and leave to go back to NJ via the Brandon Gap Sunday afternoon.
> 
> I'm wondering what driving conditions will be like for the 5.5 hour drive on Friday and then what the conditions will be like at 7:30-8am for the one hour drive from S. Burlington to Sugarbush on Saturday.


 

I think there will be stretch on 89 south that will be sketchy


----------



## cdskier (Mar 21, 2019)

HowieT2 said:


> over the years I tried the brandon gap a few times and didnt find that it saved any time over taking 4 to 100 but who knows.
> I'll probably see you tomorrow night in the granville gulf.



Yea, I'm not sure how much time difference it actually makes compared to 4. The gap itself I liked best compared to other ways over the mountain. On Rt 4 in the Mendon/Killington area I always felt like there were too many people driving too fast trying to pass people even in bad weather.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 21, 2019)

Hunter or Bell saturday?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 21, 2019)

belle. not even a question. ever. especially with new snow. but really, plattekill. duh.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 21, 2019)

turnover to snow has already occurred per the mad river live cam. its gonna be a long 36 hours of snow.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 21, 2019)

Joy...
Ill figure it out tomorrow..


----------



## kingslug (Mar 21, 2019)

Whats funny is we have to be meteorologists to ski around here...


----------



## cdskier (Mar 21, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> turnover to snow has already occurred per the mad river live cam. its gonna be a long 36 hours of snow.



It was always supposed to be snow at this point at MRG.  MRG is enough above the MRV valley elevation plus the warmest part of the storm is during the day tomorrow, not overnight tonight. Granted I hope it stays all snow at the MRG base level, but am completely ok with the valley changing to non-snow for a bit.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 21, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> belle. not even a question. ever. especially with new snow. but really, plattekill. duh.



Yeah... PLatty too far out of the driving range.  Need to be back in beautiful NJ by 5:30.  Platty is 40 minutes more of drive time not spent skiing.

Belle is the obvious answer...except...I'm curious about the new trails at hunter...But screw it....Belle delivers the mental mountain refresh...and if they really get over a foot, cathedral brook will open and maybe dream catcher....


----------



## abc (Mar 21, 2019)

Every way you look at the forecast, it’s going to a a good deal of snow in northern VT. Maybe a different amount than forecast, but 8” is a lot, so is 10” or even 12”, or 6 for that matter. 

Less certain are to the southern region. Even more uncertain in the Cats. 

What’s really really uncertain are how much wind, or how bad the road will be and when.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 21, 2019)

cdskier said:


> It was always supposed to be snow at this point at MRG.  MRG is enough above the MRV valley elevation plus the warmest part of the storm is during the day tomorrow, not overnight tonight. Granted I hope it stays all snow at the MRG base level, but am completely ok with the valley changing to non-snow for a bit.



If you believed Josh Fox a few days ago then MRG should already have a foot of snow by now.  FWIW - it's 9 PM and snowing here at the base of Mt Ellen.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 21, 2019)

Was already snowing just above the valley in Weston VT at 5pm when I arrived.  9pm now and there is wet snow, elevation approx. 1,400 feet.  A little colder than forecasted...I wasn't expecting to see a changover to snow in the valley til after midnight.  Looks like a lull coming tonight and then it cranks up big time early tomorrow AM.  

Can't wait to drive Rt 100 between Weston and Ludlow tomorrow.  Hitting Killington tomorrow.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 21, 2019)

NWS BTV:


> A quick couple inches of snow could have an impact on the morning commute before a mid-level dry slot works into the region from the east allowing precip intensity to weaken from the Champlain Valley eastward while ptype transitions to a rain/snow mix. Lighter precipitation is expected for the daylight hours Friday before the surface-700mb low stalls over Maine Friday night creating favorable conditions for moderate to heavy snow to develop after sunset, especially across the western slopes of the Adirondacks and northern Greens.



This really is quite a favorable forecast for driving up tomorrow afternoon. My biggest concern remains the wind for Saturday...


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 21, 2019)

WWF-VT said:


> If you believed Josh Fox a few days ago then MRG should already have a foot of snow by now.  FWIW - it's 9 PM and snowing here at the base of Mt Ellen.



josh was calling for 3' at one point......


----------



## cdskier (Mar 21, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> josh was calling for 3' at one point......



I just re-read Josh's blog posts from this week and earlier this week he was only calling for "several gloppy inches" on the mountain by Friday morning. Today's post updated that to potentially 4-8" by tomorrow morning which could very well be possible.

The 3' thing in his twitter headline some people have taken a little out of context. His actual detailed blog post called for about 2' at the summits (which was in line with what NWS said was possible at that point as well), but he also said he wouldn't be surprised to see 3' at the summits. Latest models show that jackpot zone could be more in the Adirondacks, but he wasn't necessarily wrong that the storm is capable of producing those amounts.

At any rate, I'll be perfectly content with 12+" as long as the lifts are spinning.


----------



## lerops (Mar 21, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Yeah... PLatty too far out of the driving range.  Need to be back in beautiful NJ by 5:30.  Platty is 40 minutes more of drive time not spent skiing.
> 
> Belle is the obvious answer...except...I'm curious about the new trails at hunter...But screw it....Belle delivers the mental mountain refresh...and if they really get over a foot, cathedral brook will open and maybe dream catcher....



Well, it would only be 20 minutes, right? You just have to wake up a little earlier. 

But the latest Platty forecast I saw was down significantly...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Mar 21, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> colorado has recently gotten so much snow. just poke around the woods im sure it will be great. silverton for me next week.


This is so true.  The past month has been incredible.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Harvey (Mar 22, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> but really, plattekill. duh.



This is looking like the right call in the Cats, checking the cam and forecast.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 22, 2019)

I’m watching the web cams in the cats now... I like


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 22, 2019)

lerops said:


> Well, it would only be 20 minutes, right? You just have to wake up a little earlier.
> 
> But the latest Platty forecast I saw was down significantly...
> 
> ...



My limiting factor is being back in central NJ by about 5 Sat. night .  So with 2:45-3 to Bell or hunter, by plan is, leave at 5:30 am, on the mountain by 9, ski to 1:45 on road home by 2.

20 minutes more on both ends will eat into my skiing time.  And leaving at 5:30 is about my early morning limit


----------



## kingslug (Mar 22, 2019)

So much for the roads not getting hit up North:   https://vtrans.vermont.gov/operations/rwis/camera?id=00

also check New England 511 for road conditions.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 22, 2019)

Wow.  This is the real deal...awesome.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 22, 2019)

Things are looking better for the Southern Greens according to the NWS:



> WHAT...Heavy wet snow expected. Total snow accumulations of 6 to 12 inches, except 12 to 16 inches across the southern Green Mountains. Winds gusting as high as 45 mph.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 22, 2019)

Glenn said:


> Things are looking better for the Southern Greens according to the NWS:
> 
> [/COLOR]


Storm is also modeled to move a little quicker now, so those winds should be moving out sooner, especially across the Southern Greens, tomorrow.

Just hoping that the dry slot during the afternoon that some are talking about now happens so that whatever is on the roads can be cleared before the evening heavier bad starts!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 22, 2019)

Booked a room in White river junction..figure I can drive 3.5 hours...then start the sporty part Saturday morning.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 22, 2019)

Already 4" and snowing hard here at the base of Mt Ellen....no one is here and it looks like the afternoon shift is gonna have a lot of free refills


----------



## Edd (Mar 22, 2019)

This is happening because I’m flying to Steamboat tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 22, 2019)

dlague said:


> This is so true.  The past month has been incredible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


In Aspen now and while they have a ton of snow. Everything with a south or east exposure is cooked freeze/thaw pretty good. Other exposures are hardpack including most of the woods I poked around in yesterday at Snowmass. 

Although skiing is good, not soft until they get more snow at least here. Unfortunately doesn't look like I'll be getting much of that while I'm here as the storms forecast for past few days are going south or east unless the temps warm up more than forecast as they are supposed to hang in the low to mid 30's with clouds.

Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 22, 2019)

4" maybe 5" of heavy snow at Hunter


----------



## 180 (Mar 22, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> 4" maybe 5" of heavy snow at Hunter



great opening, no one here, lots of fresh tracks.  Now getting clumpy, but snow is picking up again, looks like the heaviest is just east of us (again)


----------



## kingslug (Mar 22, 2019)

Cool
and Thanx Edd


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 22, 2019)

Plattekill says 8” so far at 9:30 !


----------



## abc (Mar 22, 2019)

This is sounding promising!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 22, 2019)

Sounding...home run in my book..now just have to get there.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 22, 2019)

Gettin sporty
https://vtrans.vermont.gov/operations/rwis/camera?id=00


----------



## drjeff (Mar 22, 2019)

So VT still doing fine at elevation road wise.

Here's the cam at the junction of 11/30 in Winhall (right at the top of the hill on 11 climbing out of Manchester, maybe a mile down the road from Bromley.

https://vtrans.vermont.gov/operations/rwis/camera?id=25


----------



## SnowRock (Mar 22, 2019)

Drove up from NJ last night to Stowe. About 4-5 of cream cheese and has been snowing steady since I got here at 7:30. Slowing down a bit in the last 10. Pretty mashed up down low. Some fun spots up top. First few runs were a blast on the groomers with the dense snow. Legs are feeling it.... wind will definitely be interesting tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 22, 2019)

I just booked a room at star-lite, might as well get the leftovers Sunday as well.  Gonna head up to Belle around 5 tomorrow get my season pass at 8 eagerly wait for first chair


----------



## cdskier (Mar 22, 2019)

drjeff said:


> So VT still doing fine at elevation road wise.
> 
> Here's the cam at the junction of 11/30 in Winhall (right at the top of the hill on 11 climbing out of Manchester, maybe a mile down the road from Bromley.
> 
> https://vtrans.vermont.gov/operations/rwis/camera?id=25



Yea...cams on my route look ok so far as well. 4/22A intersection in Fair Haven still clear roads. No cameras beyond that on my normal route, although 4 in Mendon by K looks decent now as well (this morning there were some reports of accidents in that area).


----------



## kingslug (Mar 22, 2019)

Now I'm wondering if I should bring the big bazooka skis.


----------



## abc (Mar 22, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Now I'm wondering if I should bring the big bazooka skis.


I would (if I have one). 

Heavy snow and wide skis goes together well. (this is from someone who used to live in Cali and ski in Tahoe)


----------



## cdskier (Mar 22, 2019)

cdskier said:


> Yea...cams on my route look ok so far as well. 4/22A intersection in Fair Haven still clear roads. No cameras beyond that on my normal route, although 4 in Mendon by K looks decent now as well (this morning there were some reports of accidents in that area).



Correction...there's a traffic cam in Brandon on Rt 7 too. I didn't forget about it, but the timestamp on it threw me off and I thought it wasn't updating. The image is different than this morning so it is working apparently. Looks like I'll hit snow-covered roads somewhere between Fair Haven and Brandon which is what I expected.

Fair Haven:
https://vtrans.vermont.gov/operations/rwis/camera?id=03

Brandon:
https://vtrans.vermont.gov/operations/rwis/camera?id=08

Mendon:
https://vtrans.vermont.gov/operations/rwis/camera?id=36


----------



## SnowRock (Mar 22, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Now I'm wondering if I should bring the big bazooka skis.



Should be rightside up with this storm which is good. Firm layer underneath definitely needed some wet snow to bond and cover up. Once the upslope machine cranks up and sun goes down, should get some nice lighter snow to finish. Just based on feel it doesn’t seem like it’s warmed as much as they were calling for here during the day and snow has kept pretty steady.


----------



## mtl1076 (Mar 22, 2019)

10" at MRG base as of 11:45.  Just got 4" in the past hour and still dumping.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 22, 2019)

yup..big Bazooka time.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 22, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Gettin sporty
> https://vtrans.vermont.gov/operations/rwis/camera?id=00



Not sticking to road on 89 in NH at exit 13 yet.  Shouldn't be too bad...

http://www.nhtrafficcams.com/towns/i89_lebanon_nh_traffic_cam.htm


----------



## kingslug (Mar 22, 2019)

I wouldn't get there till 10..been there..sux. I'll be snoozing at 10..rather deal with it in the morning.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 22, 2019)

drjeff said:


> Storm is also modeled to move a little quicker now, so those winds should be moving out sooner, especially across the Southern Greens, tomorrow.
> 
> Just hoping that the dry slot during the afternoon that some are talking about now happens so that whatever is on the roads can be cleared before the evening heavier bad starts!



Good point! It could be an interesting ride up later! Still looks to be little/no accumulation on the Bratt I-91 cams. Maybe just a trace at our place. I'm sure it's a different story getting into elevation!


----------



## Zand (Mar 22, 2019)

Sounds like 89 SB is closed at Montpelier. MRG reporting 4" in the past hour.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 22, 2019)

Actually it doesn't look that bad in Bethel, exit 3 in VT.  https://vtrans.vermont.gov/operations/rwis/camera?id=02


----------



## kingslug (Mar 22, 2019)

Lookin good:


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 22, 2019)

Still struggling with Bell or Hunter.  I really wanted to try those new trails this year. But Bell is much mellower place...always nice to be up on that mountain....

And I guess if it snows all night, they will open some more galdes and cathedral brook.  

Yeah, I guess Bell is the right thing to do here..


----------



## JimG. (Mar 22, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Still struggling with Bell or Hunter.  I really wanted to try those new trails this year. But Bell is much mellower place...always nice to be up on that mountain....
> 
> And I guess if it snows all night, they will open some more galdes and cathedral brook.
> 
> Yeah, I guess Bell is the right thing to do here..



I was at Belle Mon and Tues; after skiing the trees there for the past 2 weeks before that the woods were really burned out and naturals were toast as well. They lost at least a foot of base in the warmth and rain last week.
Not sure this event is going to make the trees this far south great unless you use your rock skis and even then watch out for snow snakes. And be prepared to duck ropes.
That said the bumps on Mon and Tues were icy; it did snow about 2" Tues which freshened things up but you will need edges so throw a fresh tune in with your rock skis.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 22, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Still struggling with Bell or Hunter.  I really wanted to try those new trails this year. But Bell is much mellower place...always nice to be up on that mountain....
> 
> And I guess if it snows all night, they will open some more galdes and cathedral brook.
> 
> Yeah, I guess Bell is the right thing to do here..



No... it’s not... go away


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 22, 2019)

Easily 14"+ here at Sugarbush.   Mt Ellen shut down after losing power around 11 AM so I did the afternoon shift at Lincoln Peak.  Everything off North Lynx chair was deep and uncrowded.  Lower mountain almost sticky with packed snow and 32 degree temperature.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 22, 2019)

For anyone heading up 91 from the CT area this evening, as of about 5:30, it's currently dry roads and 43 degrees on my car thermometer in the Northampton area. Easy ride until you get what looks to be roughly 1/2 way up VT or start climbing up into the spine of the Greens

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 22, 2019)

100 was clear to sugarbush. No issues with roads so far. Snowing in sugarbush but was barely a flurry on 100 south of Granville. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 22, 2019)

JimG. said:


> I was at Belle Mon and Tues; after skiing the trees there for the past 2 weeks before that the woods were really burned out and naturals were toast as well. They lost at least a foot of base in the warmth and rain last week.
> Not sure this event is going to make the trees this far south great unless you use your rock skis and even then watch out for snow snakes. And be prepared to duck ropes.
> That said the bumps on Mon and Tues were icy; it did snow about 2" Tues which freshened things up but you will need edges so throw a fresh tune in with your rock skis.



Well, then I’ll be happy if they open cathedral brook.  Or if there are soft bumps.   Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 22, 2019)

Drive to SB was easy. No snow then little bit at end. Dry slot was perfect timing. Found traffic lighter than normal too.


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 22, 2019)

Just want to supplement even though I'm not back east. Today turned the tables. 8" of fresh from 9-4 today. Snowmass skied great. Highlands tomorrow. 

Enjoy the pow tomorrow! I'll be happy to collect the leftovers after this weekend when I get back after today!





Kleetus said:


> In Aspen now and while they have a ton of snow. Everything with a south or east exposure is cooked freeze/thaw pretty good. Other exposures are hardpack including most of the woods I poked around in yesterday at Snowmass.
> 
> Although skiing is good, not soft until they get more snow at least here. Unfortunately doesn't look like I'll be getting much of that while I'm here as the storms forecast for past few days are going south or east unless the temps warm up more than forecast as they are supposed to hang in the low to mid 30's with clouds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app




Sent from my SM-G892A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mulva (Mar 22, 2019)

Normal 5.5 hour drive to K took 5.5 hours.  Hope everyone made it to their destination safely.  The next few days should be a very fun end of winter skiing in the NE.  Ready for spring skiing starting next weekend


----------



## kingslug (Mar 22, 2019)

That got sporty about 100 miles from stowe..snow all the way...blew past my hotel..so much for the 130 bucks but ide rather snooze in my own bed and get the early chair.
Gonna be a good one..


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 23, 2019)

3 to 4" on the ground in central CT.  Hoping that means lots more up north.  Not finding any updates at this hour as we hit the road.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 23, 2019)

MommaBear said:


> 3 to 4" on the ground in central CT.  Hoping that means lots more up north.  Not finding any updates at this hour as we hit the road.


The home hill says 8-10" total. Tough to tell with the winds that have been blowing all night long.. My walkway when I shoveled a little while ago (and I cleared it about 7PM last night when I arrived) had anywhere from 2 feet in a drift to 0" where it was more wind exposed!!

And the home hill is where the Weather Channel is doing some live shots this morning!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Mar 23, 2019)

Windy as hell at Stowe so no idea when or if lifts will run..very crowded..


----------



## Edd (Mar 23, 2019)

16” at Wildcat. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jmarble (Mar 23, 2019)

Heading to Wildcat tomorrow, would love a report.


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 23, 2019)

Edd said:


> 16” at Wildcat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




 Yes 16" but No lifts running.....


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 23, 2019)

Plattekill skiing great ,Upper mountain glades 2’ deep. Best day of my season hope my legs last


----------



## Jersey Skier (Mar 23, 2019)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Plattekill skiing great ,Upper mountain glades 2’ deep. Best day of my season hope my legs last
> View attachment 24835View attachment 24835



Is it wet heavy snow?  Heading up tomorrow for leftovers.


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 23, 2019)

Around 10+ at Pico. No wind holds so far. Glades are great. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 23, 2019)

Mad river skiing great. Single chair closed, but I’m hiking and getting deep first tracks every run. Shocked that it’s closed but I need the hike practice for silverton anyway


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 23, 2019)

Jersey Skier said:


> Is it wet heavy snow?  Heading up tomorrow for leftovers.



Not today, mid Winter. I would guess morning will be good. Trails bumping up but they’ll groom tonight so should be a fun day for you.


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 23, 2019)

18” dense not wet snow at BW
John Graves glade run of the day. Pics later. No wind holds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 23, 2019)

Single chair open. Blammy


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 23, 2019)

Bell got 12” of the heavy and it’s relatively empty here over, been making fresh tracks and burning my quads all day.... too bad my kore 93s are coming Tuesday, heard platekill is honoring any season pass tomorrow so I may call an audible and hit them up in the am


----------



## So Inclined (Mar 23, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> heard platekill is honoring any season pass tomorrow



Yup. 
Shhhh.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 23, 2019)

drjeff said:


> For anyone heading up 91 from the CT area this evening, as of about 5:30, it's currently dry roads and 43 degrees on my car thermometer in the Northampton area. Easy ride until you get what looks to be roughly 1/2 way up VT or start climbing up into the spine of the Greens
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app



If we didn't stop for gas in Deerfield,MA and Fliet O' Fish in Bratt...it would have been about a two hour drive door to door. Very smooth sailing, But our road is in full Mud Season mode. Welcome to the 5th season!


----------



## abc (Mar 23, 2019)

Great day at Stratton!

Erhh, I mean half day, as I didn’t get there till 12:37. But great 2 1/2 hrs nonetheless!

Snow was dry and fliffy. Frequent refills by the wind. 

I think I made the right call not going up last night. People on the chair said morning snow was wet and heavy. Not much fun. And as all but one of the upper mountain lift were on windhold, the line were insane. But by the time I showed up, the lines were gone, snow dried off...luckily me.


----------



## lerops (Mar 23, 2019)

So Inclined said:


> Yup.
> Shhhh.



Assume this is only single mountain passes?

Plattekill was great today. I love this mountain!




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 23, 2019)

lerops said:


> Assume this is only single mountain passes?
> 
> Plattekill was great today. I love this mountain!
> 
> ...



Amen ,,,Can't get over how polite everyone is . One of the locals decided to give me a tour and we went too far off the double chair ,had to walk back up to the double ....guy apologized 14 times LOL.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 23, 2019)

Well..had to take the triple all day till 2..pretty much lapped 2 runs..hackets and hayride..insane line..all the wsy to the ski shop by the quad..but who cares..then 230 q uad opens..hit goat top go botom and liftline..got 4 runs in..quit at 4..8 hours out there..wind was insane..75 at the top..spruce never opened.. tomorrow will be a good one..early chair for sure


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 23, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> Bell got 12” of the heavy and it’s relatively empty here over, been making fresh tracks and burning my quads all day.... too bad my kore 93s are coming Tuesday, heard platekill is honoring any season pass tomorrow so I may call an audible and hit them up in the am



Wow - what  a great day. Had about 3rd tracks on Yahoo, then Yahoo bump side with thigh deep drifts, cathedral brook was great, then when the gondi opened untouched powder on dot rebel.  Peekamoose>esopus(sp?) was a blast....

Just a great great day....


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 23, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Mad river skiing great. Single chair closed, but I’m hiking and getting deep first tracks every run. Shocked that it’s closed but I need the hike practice for silverton anyway



Hiking all the way up the single side?


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 23, 2019)

kingslug said:


> Well..had to take the triple all day till 2..pretty much lapped 2 runs..hackets and hayride..insane line..all the wsy to the ski shop by the quad..but who cares..then 230 q uad opens..hit goat top go botom and liftline..got 4 runs in..quit at 4..8 hours out there..wind was insane..75 at the top..spruce never opened.. tomorrow will be a good one..early chair for sure



Hacketts is one of the great unsung trails at stowe.


----------



## lerops (Mar 23, 2019)

Did everything open at Bell today?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 24, 2019)

lerops said:


> Did everything open at Bell today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Everything but a couple glades.  Dream catcher is listed as closed.  I never looked over there to see if it is poachable.  Was having to much fun on the trails to even worry about it.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 24, 2019)

abc said:


> Great day at Stratton!
> 
> Erhh, I mean half day, as I didn’t get there till 12:37. But great 2 1/2 hrs nonetheless!
> 
> ...



Sounds like you timed it right! Thanks for the update. Heading over there today.


----------



## lerops (Mar 24, 2019)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Amen ,,,Can't get over how polite everyone is . One of the locals decided to give me a tour and we went too far off the double chair ,had to walk back up to the double ....guy apologized 14 times LOL.



Too funny. Was talking to a local this morning. Another came along and started telling this story. I showed him the post. It is a small world!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 24, 2019)

Conditions are awesome at belle today, gondolas been walk on for singles all day, temp rose fast though, I’m sweating my dick off out here


----------



## kingslug (Mar 24, 2019)

Insane crowds at Stowe until 230...


----------



## Glenn (Mar 24, 2019)

Really good day on the hill at Stratton today. Conditions were really good late morning into early afternoon. Things got a little soft after that, but still good. Hit Kidderbrook Ravine for a little tree skiing. Comfortable temps, manageable crowds; a great day to be outdoors. 

Speaking of the other kind of trees....lots of folks lighting up out in the open these past few weekends.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 24, 2019)

Anyone hit platty today? I was tempted to but laziness and convenience won out at 8am today


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 24, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> Anyone hit platty today? I was tempted to but laziness and convenience won out at 8am today


Yes, it was awesome, both today, and yesterday. Half price with BOGO Saturday, free with my Greek pass today, season's pass holder day. A hell of a lot of great skiing for $37.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (Mar 24, 2019)

*Cornhead, *you go!


----------



## So Inclined (Mar 24, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> Anyone hit platty today? I was tempted to but laziness and convenience won out at 8am today



Yes - it was marvelous. I was planning to quit it when friends did around 3:30ish but couldn't pull away and went right till last chair at 5. Awesome time today, made more awesome by being free.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Mar 24, 2019)

So Inclined said:


> Yes - it was marvelous. I was planning to quit it when friends did around 3:30ish but couldn't pull away and went right till last chair at 5. Awesome time today, made more awesome by being free.



Cost me $52, but it was well worth the cost.


----------



## jg17 (Mar 24, 2019)

Awesome day at Hunter, soft pretty much all day from when I got on the mountain around 10. Spent most of the day lapping Racer's, Clair's, and Overlook, by far best Hunter day of the year.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 25, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Hiking all the way up the single side?



I hiked to midstation 3 times and beyond it to antelope once. 

Best eastern runs of the year on upper glade, the woods skiers left of antelope, lynx>beaver, and single liftline


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 25, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I hiked to midstation 3 times and beyond it to antelope once.
> 
> Best eastern runs of the year on upper glade, the woods skiers left of antelope, lynx>beaver, and single liftline



Sounds awesome.  Lynx>beaver is one of my favorite trails.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 25, 2019)

Well if this holds up:  https://www.stowe.com/the-mountain/mountain-conditions/snow-and-weather-report.aspx
another madhouse but what the hell.....winter continues


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 25, 2019)

I thought I was done for the season but I think I’m gonna make one last trip up to sugarbush on Saturday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingslug (Mar 25, 2019)

Keep going!!!!


----------



## skiur (Mar 25, 2019)

rocks860 said:


> I thought I was done for the season but I think I’m gonna make one last trip up to sugarbush on Saturday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Done?? The best part of the season is just starting!!  Bumps, BBQ, and Beer season here!


----------

